# Voluntary Termination of car finance - Witness on the form?



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm in the process of VTing my car finance, it's all been paid for and everything I just need to return the letter they sent me to confirm my termination. But on the bottom of the letter, where I sign and date etc. it says 'in the presence of _________________________(witness)'

What does this relate to? Is this meant to be signed by the person who inspects my car? Or do I have to sign it in the presence of someone else? It doesn't explain a sodding thing on the letter or in the help book they sent me with it and I need it sorted ASAP!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Pick up the phone and ring the finance company......they should be able to answer it....for something as important as this I wouldnt rely on a forum mate!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll ring them later, I was just seeing if anyone knew before I spent a load more money on phone calls. My bill this month is going to be huge as it is!

EDIT: Turns out someone needs to witness me signing it. :thumb:


----------

